# Mexican millwork.



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been working here in Mexico for the last 7 months in an orphage and had a brief meeting with the cabinet maker at his shop. Thought you guys might appreciate where he works. Has minimal tools, but does really fine work.

First 2 are his shop, the last is the monster Guanacaste tree he pulls his lumber from.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Not trying to be rude but do you have pics or can you explain a little more. Not getting the point?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Wayfarer Doors said:


> I've been working here in Mexico for the last 7 months in an orphage and had a brief meeting with the cabinet maker at his shop. Thought you guys might appreciate where he works. Has minimal tools, but does really fine work.


I have seen some of the great work those guys do there. Please post some pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Hang out in the forest and make chairs. Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I wonder if that equipment is 3 phase


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You sure this is a Mexican wood shop? With this economy here there is a truckload of U.S. Citizens was caught sneaking into Mexico, some could got away so maybe it was them who set this up real quick.:thumbsup:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

No pictures of the guys work? I have been to Mexico a few times and have been impressed with their workmanship and inginuity. Not talking about the tourist traps, but inner Mexico,. Lots of good people down there


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya, love to see some of his work. Shows again - It's not the tools, but the man that matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

ok, here's a chair he's working on. Did you notice the stump he cut the wood out of in my previous picture?


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

Great. What state are you in?


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

Chiapas. We're on the Pacific coast, 5 minutes south of Oaxaca, 3 hours north of the Guatamala border.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

My good friend Jaun Carlos Jiminez is in Antigua. Beautiful place.


----------

